# Trying to help...



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

This is the situation...I work for the NC Employment Security Commission. A claimant called me today and said she had been told that I have GSDs and might be able to help her. She has a 5 yr old active, healthy female, spayed, utd on vet care, and she must find a home for her immediately. The woman's husband died a couple years ago. The woman has since lost her job, has run out of benefits, and is losing her home. She spoke in a clear, controlled manner initially, and just broke down during our conversation. I told her that while I am not in a position to take her dog myself, I would try my best to help her find a home for her dog, Sable. Our 5 yr old male gets along with anyone, but my two rescued females are not as accepting of some other dogs. My heart breaks every day for the many people out of work, out of benefits, losing their homes...but this case is one of my most heart breaking. So later in the day the receptionist handed me an envelope dropped off while I was out...pictures of Sable, a black faced beauty. Her person describes her as sweet, very smart, playful, fairly obedient, but added that she gets along with some dogs, not all. She states she has not been able to keep up with obedience training as well as her husband had. We are in Davidson Co., NC. I have a neighbor who informally rescues and rehomes dogs, but she has so many she is caring for. There is a coupe in our town who train dogs for Police departments and for private owners, and I've left a message for her to contact me.

HELP!!!


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry about double post...


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh jeesh, sorry for putting this here instead of non-urgent!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a sad story and a pretty girl. I hope a rescue will step in to help re-home her...and that the woman can get back on her feet soon.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow...so obvious I'm not so good at posting...her name is actually Sadie not Sable, and I KNEW that! Guess she had me thinking about a GSD named Sable in our town.
I talked to my neighbor tonight, and she is going to help find a home for her. She will be putting the word out amongst her contacts. She grooms and boards, and rescues...an AWESOME person. I called Sadie's mom but it was after 10:00, so I left her a voice mail that we are working on finding a good home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My heart hurts for her.  Thank you for helping this lady and her girl.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sadie*

*WOW !!!!!!!! GEORGEOUS !! My heart also goes out to her losing her home and her beloved companion ! I'll also spread the word, have 5 of my own, including a female--she is fine with her 4 boys....could not take in another female, either. Good Luck to you---and Sadie:help:*


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Any update on this dog? Did she find a safe place?


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Please read her update under Sadie in NC in the non urgent section. Sorry to have posted in the wrong section.


----------

